# [SOLVED] wireless charging



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I will be getting the new galaxy note 3 next week and am considering wireless charging this go around. I have read that wireless charging is actually quite slow and would take many, many hours to charge a phone. Just wonder if this is true?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: wireless charging*

I've heard the same. Also I asked myself if the wireless charging will even work through a case.

Plus why spend the extra money for the wireless charging add-on for the phone and the wireless charging pad when plugging it in is just as easy?


----------



## ascarto (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: wireless charging*

If I would be you I would just go with the classic way to charge a phone


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: wireless charging*

Just wanted to update. I decided go ahead and order a wireless charger for my galaxy note 3 and it works great - even with the case I have. It also charges a whole lot faster than expected. It is much more convenient than using a cable because I was always putting the phone down intending to plug it in later. Also when I do plug it in, it usually takes three tries to get the plug right. Now when I put the phone down, I just place it on the charging pad. nice xmas gift for myself.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That good to hear. I am currently reviewing a Galaxy Note 3 for this forum. So stay tune for the review.


----------

